# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  South America

## nencibrown

Argentina has natural beauty and beaches from the very good destinations in Africa. Search the Museum most visited tourist attraction also some of the best world dramatic waterfalls, mountains, spas, restaurants, Park, each year.

----------


## mikehussy

I am confused, South America and Africa Are different destination.

----------


## sophiewilson

There is something very wrong with your post! Recheck Please!  :Smile:

----------


## sunbrowne

South America is my one of the favorite destination for traveling. South America is a continent in the Western Hemisphere, mostly in the southern hemisphere, with a relatively small portion in the northern hemisphere.

----------


## riverrider

Following are the top places which you should visit in South America:

1. The Amazon Rain Forest
2. The Blue Hole - Belize
3. Parque Nacional Los Glaciares
4. Pantanal, Brazil
5. Patagonia

----------


## josephpeter1

South America, the planet's 4th largest continent, includes (12) independent countries and (3) major territories; the Falkland Islands, Galapagos Islands and French Guiana.

----------


## marcosmithw

South America is my one of the favorite destination for travel. South America is a continent in the western hemisphere, especially in the Southern Hemisphere, with a relatively small portion of the northern hemisphere.

----------


## ryanhollmans

Travelling to an America will be always an exciting for all and also there are many popular travelling destination at there.Many travelling companies in the market which provides their best America tour packages for all.Also there are many agencies which has their own website so people can contact them at online.

----------


## JulieReeves

Some places in south america are quite dangerous and I for one certainly would not consider going alone you would be a disaster waiting to happen.


Hotels in Jordan

----------


## atlasequipments

Basically I loved Argentina in South America. I like that place even I visited that place before 2 years back. Rocking place Argentina was.

----------


## mousumi907

Really good place?

----------


## colt_peter

South America's major mineral resources are gold, silver, copper, iron ore, tin, and petroleum. These resources found in South America have brought high income to its countries especially in times of war or of rapid economic growth by industrialized countries elsewhere.

----------


## sumrcol

South America is the most busiest place where we wish to spend times in a vacation. But Its is so expensive to bear the expense I think. I had never been visit this place but wish to be here... :Smile:

----------


## tranzysmitha

in south america many cities places are very nice and adventures you can spend your time with your family   there are many exciting places.

----------


## lesliystewart

South America is considered a subcontinent of the Americas. People like to choose this destination for travelling because of their all attraction places, luxury resorts, hotels like Andean peaks, Amazonian rainforest, , Incan ruins, white-sand beach also night life is also interesting and enjoyable part in south america.

----------


## KindaichiShota

You can try to visit any of these below places...  :Smile:  



1. Salar de Uyuni, Bolivia
2. Santuario de las Lajas, Colombia
3. See the Milkyway over Lake Titicaca, Peru
4. The River of Five Colours, Colombia
5. Mount Fitzroy, Argentina
6. The Amazon River
7. The Worlds Most Dangerous Road, Bolivia
8. Galapagos Islands, Ecuador
9. Machu Picchu, Peru
10. La Paz, Bolivia
11. Swing at the End of the World in Banos, Ecuador
12. Torres del Paine, Chile
13. Moai Statues on Easter Island, Chile
14. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
15. Canopy Walk, The Amazon, Peru
16. Valparaiso, Chile
17. Angel Falls, Venezuala
18. Geysers el de Tatio, Chile
19. Atacama Desert, Chile
20. The Sacred Valley, Peru
21. Iguassu Falls, bordering Argentina and Brazil
22. Cusco, Peru
23. Buenos Aires, Argentina
24. Santiago, Chile
25. Sail to Antarctica

----------

